# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  A broken phone

## Gordon Freeman

Do not improve the previous post even if you know the Truth!  READ THE RULES AND JOIN US!   1 the number of phrases in the quotes must be constant 
2 do not attach your signature when you post here 
3 don't post your translation untill the two other appiered after your last post 
4 you must clean your post as soon as it was translated by anyone else and being told that you corrupted any rule improve your post or clean it 
5 you must do your best translating as close to the previous text as your sense of word allows 
6 never discuss the grammar within the thread 
7 if you wish to add anything apart of the translation you better do not 
8 if you still wish to add anything make that by PM 
9 read the fourth rule again 
10 read the first rule

----------


## Leof

...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

...

----------


## Kirill2142

There was somethig here

----------


## basurero

LOL!!!

----------


## Indra

.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

...

----------


## Ramil

...

----------


## Gordon Freeman

Emm... What did he say?

----------


## basurero

....

----------


## Красота-то какая

...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

...

----------


## Rtyom

In a cloudless day of July, 
When shadows were growing long, 
Two homeless dogs, 
As though they were friends ran along.  
The dogs were affectionate ones. 
No water could make them part. 
Thus they ran down their path. 
Watching, as one, at the curve. 
But they were getting tired because of running so much, 
So they had a sit for a while at the shady hill 
And started a conversation about different oarages.

----------


## subpar

...  ::    
I'm not even that bad, am I?

----------


## basurero

For some reason、this thread doesn't seem to be going anywhere  ::

----------

